# Assortment of Rage Broad heads for sale



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

I have 15 Rage Xtreme 125 Gr. 9 in packaging and 6 outside packaging, All never been shot. Will include the rage cage quiver. I also have 4 Rage Slip cam chizel 100 Gr. 3 in packaging. and 2 Rage 100 Gr turkey broadheads. I will selll the rage xtreme broadheads seperate w/the rage cage quiver for 100

KSL Listing https://classifieds.ksl.com/listing/55110227


----------



## sheepassassin (Mar 23, 2018)

Why would you sell those! They are the best broadheads ever made!


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

I want to go to Dirt Nap 2 blades w/bleeders.


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

Sold.


----------

